# Bau eines Repositionspflanzen-/-Solarbachlauf



## LotP (19. Apr. 2012)

Hallo,

zu meinem Teich (siehe mein Album) soll ein Bachlauf. In erster Linie um dort Australisches __ Schilf als Repositionspflanze anzupflanzen.

Das ganze wird mit Solarpanel und enspr. Pumpe betrieben werden. Erstens will ich keinen Storm weiter verlegen. Ausserdem keine weiteren Kosten. Des weiteren muss der Bachlauf nicht 24/7 laufen. Das macht die andere Pumpe mit Biotech sowieso.
Bevor einige schreien, dass das nicht wirklich funktioniert... ja, ich hab die ganzen Threads durchgelesen. - Diese gekonnt ignoriert und einfach ein Set mit nem 60Watt-Panell (monokristalin) und 4-22W-Pumpe (max. 1500l/h) bestellt. 
Es funktioniert! Mit entsprechend langem Schlauch bringt es auf die benötigte Höhe genug Wasser im Vollschatten - bei voller Sonneneinstrahlung gehts ganz schön ab.
Mit andern Worten: "Bei der Planung kann man jetzt ignorieren, dass Solarbetrieben weil kein unterschied zu Netzbetrieben."

Zum Bachlauf. 
Das Wasser wird zuerst von einen Compactsieve II in einen alten GFK-Teich (ca. 120x85cm, 38cm tief, 100-120l) geleitet. Danach sollen stufenweise 3 runde Mörtelkübel und ein Eckiger kommen(je 90l). In diese 5 Behälter wird das Schilf als Repositionspflanze gepflanzt. Gesamte Länge dieses Abschnittes beträgt etwa 4m. Gefälle insg. vllt 65-70cm.
Der Bachlauf und die Mörtelkübel sollen ein bisschen über dem Boden ragen. An den Seiten werd ich dann mit dünnen Steinplatten (1-1,5cm hoch) hochmauern und auch den Rand überdecken.
Nach den Repositionspflanzen-Abschnitt soll noch ca. 2m Folienbachlauf folgen der das Wasser zum Teich zurück leitet. Hier will ich vllt noch n bisschen Brunnen/__ Bachkresse reintun, die das jetzt nährstoffärmere Wasser recht gut mögen sollte.

Den Schlauch werde ich unter dem Bachlauf verlegen.

Wichtigste Frage die ich habe ist, wie ich den GFK-Teich mit den Kübel und schließlich Folie sicher und permanent verbinde. Ich will die jeweils überlaufen lassen. Den Rand der Behälter soll man nicht sehen. Darum beim jeweiligen Über-/Auslauf eine Steinplatte noch oben-hin versetzt. (Hoffe aus Zeichnung ersichtlich)
Kombi aus Innotec und Folienresten?

Hab ich sonst noch was vergessen?


----------



## Piddel (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Repositionspflanzen-/-Solarbachlauf*

Moin Säp,

dein Vorbericht zum geplanten Solar-Bachlauf erweckt wieder alte Ideen/Träume zum Leben.
Wünsche gutes Gelingen und viel Erfolg für dein Projekt.....

MfG
Piddel

NS Darf man fragen was die Solartechnik gekostet hat ?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Repositionspflanzen-/-Solarbachlauf*

Hallo Säp,

das mit der Pumpe wilste nicht hören, aber 1500 l/Std laut Aufdruck heißt 750 l/Std in der Realität.
Förderhöhe braucht auch ordentlich Leistung... 

750 Liter / Std sind 0,2 Liter die Sekunde und weniger. 

Das wird kein wirklicher Bachlauf, sondern viel Arbeit und Geld. 
Ich selbst habe 1680 Liter/std HighEnd Bachlaufpumpen im Schuppen stehen und dort bleiben die bis zur nächsten Elektroschrottentsorgung. 
Du wirst es sehen, drum leg Dir ein Kabel und probier ersteinmal und dann geh den nächsten Stritt. 
Mach wie Du willst, Du würdest uns überraschen, wenn Du ein Bild mit einem schönen fließenden Bach einstellst. 
Ich bin kein Kritiker Deines Projektes, aber meine Vermutung (eigentlich Wissen) ist, das Du Bilder von feuchten Steinen auf Teichfolie machst.


Ich habe das ganze ganz ähnlich, wie Du vorhast. 
Lass die Mürtelkübel weg und hol Dir nen langes Stück Folie. Dann kannst Du das ganze in einem Stück modelieren. Auch Sie Stufen deiner Überläufe lassen sich mit Teichfolie modelieren.
Meine Erfahrungen, da ich es ´so gemacht habe, wie Du vor hast. 
Ein Folienreststück 2*6 Meter ist im Baumarkt fast unverkäuflich und mit etwas Verhandlungsgeschick günstig zu haben. 

Der Überlauf aus dem GFK Teich ist eigentlich auch ganz einfach zu machen. 
ersteinmal solltest Du den Teich schräg zum Auslauf einsetzen. (Nicht zu zaghaft sein und ausprobieren)
Ich habe den Auslauf mit der Heißluftpistole noch ein wenig Runtergedrückt.
Die anschließende Folie brauchst Du eigentlich nur in einer ordentlichen Wurst unter den Beckenrand legen. 

Da das Wasser nach unten abläuft ist der Rand hoch genug das dort kein Wasser zurückläuft.
Wenn Du ganz Sicher sein willst, klebe es unter dem Rand fest.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## LotP (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Repositionspflanzen-/-Solarbachlauf*

@ Pddel: 170€ für Panel und Pumpe zusammen
@ Thomas: Muss mir mal überlegen. aus einen Stück wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht.
ich habe halt Kübel ausgewählt wegen der Wurzeln des Schilfes. 
Mir is klar, dass das nicht zu viel Wasser ist, aber das reicht schon. Strömung, Geplätscher usw hab ich alles schon im Teich. Soll wirklich nur Wasser zu den Pflanzen pumpen. Und wenns 5 Tage braucht um den Teichinhalt mal durch den Bauchlauf zu hauen is es auch nicht so schlimm.
Wie gesagt, habe schon mit Länge und Förderhöhe ausprobiert und bin vollkommen zufrieden mit der Menge an Wasser die ankommt.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Repositionspflanzen-/-Solarbachlauf*

Hallo Säp,

im Schlauch pumpen ist was anderes. Wenn Du extra einen Bachlauf baust, dort Kies reinschüttest dann verliert sich die geringe Menge. 
Heißt es läuft unter dem Kies und somit siehst Du von Deinem Bach nur feuchten Kies, aber keinen Bach.

Du machst Dir so viel Arbeit damit, dann sollte es aus meiner Sicht auch eine passende Optik haben. 
Aber probier ruhig, vieleicht gibst Du mir ja später mal Recht.

Pflanzgefäße kannst Du auch in die Folie stellen. Das Gute ist, das Du Form und verlauf des Baches frei gestalten kannst. 

Ich habe meine Mörtelfisten komplett mit Kies zugekippt, somit sieht man Sie nicht, nur einen Kieshaufen. Das ist soweit auch alles schön, aber mit ner Komplettfolie ist alles dicht und keine Sorgen wegen der Überläufe und dem Verrutschen der Kisten. (Meine haben sich geneigt und gießen Nachbars Tannen ein wenig.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## LotP (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Repositionspflanzen-/-Solarbachlauf*

Nachmittag 1 & 2:
Mal alles ausgehoben und eingepasst. Bin bei den Kisten geblieben. Denen hab ich mit ner Heißluftpistole Ausläufe verpasst. Diese teils noch mit Feile/Säge erweitert. Das ganze hab ich mit Adheasal abgedichtet. Auch die Folie hab ich damit an die letzten Kiste geklebt.
Darunter verlaufen Ht-Rohre mit nem 13mm Schlauch darinnen. Wie man sieht läuft das Wasser schon ganz gut, obwohl Schlauch noch nicht gekürzt ist.
Für die Kapillarsperren im Bachlauf hab ich alte Ski umfunktioniert


----------



## LotP (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Repositionspflanzen-/-Solarbachlauf*

Tag 3: Heute mit dem Mauern angefangen. Pflanzen sind auch schon da 

Habe im Baumarkt 50kg "Lavamulch" mitgenommen. Was haltet ihr davon das als Substrat in den Kübeln zu nehmen? Ist im Prinzip Lavagestein mit kleiner Körnung, 1-3cm vllt. war recht billig.


----------



## mitch (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Repositionspflanzen-/-Solarbachlauf*

Hallo Säp,

klasse Bachlauf geworden  

aber eins macht micht etwas   die verbindung letzte Kiste - Folie, meinst du das hält lange. 

die kisten sind ja normalerweise aus PE, da hält kein Kelber auf ewig auch ned das gute Innotec.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Repositionspflanzen-/-Solarbachlauf*

Sehr schick geworden. 
Dadurch, dass Du die Teichfolie auch als Becken gelegt hast, sieht man auch nicht, das es wenig fließt.

Toll gemacht.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## LotP (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Repositionspflanzen-/-Solarbachlauf*

Danke euch 

mit dem überbang von kiste auf folie muss ich halt mal schauen. hoffe hält schön lang. Wär aber net der Supergau wenns aufgeht. muss ich halt dann reparieren xD  

Was sagt ihr denn dazu?:


LotP schrieb:


> Habe im Baumarkt 50kg "Lavamulch" mitgenommen. Was haltet ihr davon das als Substrat in den Kübeln zu nehmen? Ist im Prinzip Lavagestein mit kleiner Körnung, 1-3cm vllt. war recht billig.


----------



## LotP (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Repositionspflanzen-/-Solarbachlauf*

fertig 
und knall-roten Sonnenbrand xD
Als Planzen hab ich __ Schilf und Schmalblättriger __ Rohrkolben, sowie Nadelsimse drinen.


----------



## Auslogge 89 (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Repositionspflanzen-/-Solarbachlauf*

HeyHo,
bin gerade auf das Thema gestoßen und wollte mal fragen, wies denn so läuft?
Gibts paar neue Bilder?


----------



## LotP (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Repositionspflanzen-/-Solarbachlauf*

Hi, läuft super soweit.
Habe einige Monate später noch eine Frischwasserzufuhr per Solarkraft hinzugefügt, welche ebenfalls oben im Bachlauf einläuft.
Das __ Schilf wächst ganz gut, denke mit mehr Substrat - spricht bei niedrigerer Wassertiefe in welchem das Schilf steht - würd's schneller wachsen, aber im Endeffekt passts auch so.
Im letzten Abschnitt wächt v.a. die Minze hervorragend. Aber auch Sumpfdotterblumen gedeien ganz gut. In dem Abschnitt gibt's zwar auch rel viele Algen, aber die Schmeiss ich einfach 1-2x die Woche raus;
Da hier keine Fische hinkommen gibts auch verschiedenste Insekten, ist immer wieder interessant sich da kurz anzuschauen. 

Das ganze Solarzeug läuft stabil, nur wenns schneit bzw friert nehme ich ein Panell ins Haus (das für wie Frischwasserzufuhr ist am Dach und bleibt da); die Pumpen lasse ich im Winter auch im Wasser.


----------



## rease (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Repositionspflanzen-/-Solarbachlauf*

Also ich finde es Klasse, bin ja sowieso nen Fan von Pflanzenfiltern  Super Idee und tolle umsetzung. Grüße Martin


----------



## Auslogge 89 (29. Aug. 2014)

HalliHallo,
jetzt ist wieder ein Jahr rum - wäre schön, wenn du mal wieder ein kleines Update posten würdest


----------



## Tuppertasse (25. Apr. 2015)

Hi LotP,
beim stöbern über Solarpumpensysteme bin ich über deinen Bericht hier gestolpert und da fiel mir eine ganz andere Frage ein.
Da wo dein Skimmer ist hat du ein paar Steine platziert wahrscheinlich um dort zu sitzen oder besser an deinen Skimmer zu kommen (siehe Anhang).
wie hast du das aufgebaut, so dass die Folie unten keinen Schaden nimmt ?


----------

